# An instantaneous FTL drive is theoretically feasible



## qubit (Feb 4, 2019)

This would make the Star Trek style warp drive look like a snail by comparison. Check out the video.

I'm confident that science will one day, in the medium to far future, crack the formidable technical challenges of achieving this and achieve true space travel like we see in science fiction. That's if mankind doesn't destroy itself first, or regress due to disaster of some kind, of course.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 4, 2019)

Is that Monotone_Tim from twitch?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2019)

TL;DW.  Here's their website: https://asteronx.com/about.html

Not impressed.  Looks like a begathon.  If there is actual meat to what they're saying, I'd be interested in an academic source like NASA.  I know NASA has looked into the idea (there's a thread here about it) but it's too far off to be practical at this point.


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> TL;DW.  Here's their website: https://asteronx.com/about.html
> 
> Not impressed.  Looks like a begathon.  If there is actual meat to what they're saying, I'd be interested in an academic source like NASA.  I know NASA has looked into the idea (there's a thread here about it) but it's too far off to be practical at this point.


He was quoting from a source with an ISBN number in the video, which does help to provide provenance. While I couldn't be bothered to properly authenticate this just for a TPU thread, I believe that the hypothesis is real having watched the whole video and evaluated its presentation, so I can't see why it would be faked.

The whole site is dedicated to future tech that would make space travel possible in the way it is in sci-fi, so it's gonna have a sci-fi feel to it and that's ok, it doesn't discredit it. Remember, a lot of the tech we have now was once science fiction.

It's definitely not a begathon. That's really quite insulting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2019)

It's a Patreon sponsored YouTube channel/website.  Search for "Musha Jump Drive" just turns up his videos/website.

You said "this would make the Star Trek style warp drive look like a snail by comparison."  What is "this?"  And don't point me to Asteronx content.


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's a Patreon sponsored YouTube channel/website.  *Search for "Musha Jump Drive" just turns up his videos/website.*
> 
> You said "this would make the Star Trek style warp drive look like a snail by comparison."  What is "this?"  And don't point me to Asteronx content.


Well, that's interesting, fair point. Also, your question suggests that you haven't watched the video, which explains why it's so much faster than a warp drive. It basically involves "tunneling" through the light barrier through incredible acceleration.

So, are you really not familiar with a Star Trek warp drive? What kinda nerd are you?! 

Anyway, here's the real thing (still a hypothesis) if you wanna know more about it:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcubierre_drive


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2019)

Alcubierre drive is the first thing that came to my mind seeing the thread title.  If that's what the video is about, it is nothing new.  In fact, there's already a thread about it (W1zzard nails it on #4):
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tar-treks-ftl-drive-may-actually-work.183964/

You'll probably recall this too which is the result of NASA engineers working with a concept artist (also Alcubierre drive):
https://www.iflscience.com/space/nasa-reveals-latest-warp-drive-ship-designs/

Alcubierre drive is completely hypothetical; however, the EmDrive has been demonstrated to work to some degree:
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/04/evaluating-nasas-futuristic-em-drive/


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 4, 2019)

Ummmm. 

'Tunnelling through the light barrier....'

Theoretical physics is one thing but dreaming is another. What happens to the inertia. That's a basic one. And mass? I thought going faster than light requires matter to become energy.

FTL drives, if ever possible are such a distant pseudo reality that it's hard to consider them as anything other than sci-fi


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 4, 2019)

That pesky thing called mass. That no one can explain, but always gets in the way.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 4, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I thought going *faster than light* requires matter to become energy.


Theoretically nothing goes faster than light or can go faster than light. Special theory of relativity deals with the possibility, but there's no headway in that direction other than such hypotheses.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2019)

I doubt I will see it in my life time


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Alcubierre drive is the first thing that came to my mind seeing the thread title.  If that's what the video is about, it is nothing new.  In fact, there's already a thread about it (W1zzard nails it on #4):
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tar-treks-ftl-drive-may-actually-work.183964/
> 
> You'll probably recall this too which is the result of NASA engineers working with a concept artist (also Alcubierre drive):
> ...


tsk, you haven't actually watched the video, or understood what it's about.  It's about a different, hypothetical, technology that will leave warp drive in the dust. Whether something like this can ever come to pass is another thing of course.


----------



## SoNic67 (Feb 4, 2019)

It's easy to leave "in the dust" something that doesn't exist. 
I just now raced ane leaved in the dust an unicorn.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 4, 2019)

Say what you will, but the Q will never allow this to be built, as they are against the idea of humankind traveling outside of their own solar system, let alone to other galaxies/universes


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2019)

qubit said:


> Whether something like this can ever come to pass is another thing of course.


There you go again with the "this."  So it's not an Alcubierre drive and it's not an EM drive? What is "this?"


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I thought going faster than light requires matter to become energy.



Theoretically, mass can't go faster than light, because the mass increases to infinity as it reaches the speed of light.  That is because of all the energy needed to accelerate that mass towards the speed of light, "becomes" more mass to accelerate.


----------



## FCG (Mar 16, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Ummmm.
> 
> 'Tunnelling through the light barrier....'
> 
> ...



Light (i.e. linearly polarized photons) remains in the same absolute location in the natural reference frame of the universe.... it is YOU that is gravitating. 

While it is indeed true that matter cannot be accelerated through the "speed of light" by means of EM force, this is not true for all motive forces (for example: supernova explosion).  Just because we can't use magnetic and/or dielectric fields vis a vis particle accelerator to push matter FTL doesn't mean that all FTL motion is not possible.

Matter IS energy... see E = mc^2

Matter at FTL speeds (displacements) would constitute anti-matter.  Not really anti- (as this implies an additive conjugate) but rather inverse-matter as it is a multiplicative inverse.



Sasqui said:


> Theoretically, mass can't go faster than light, because the mass increases to infinity as it reaches the speed of light.  That is because of all the energy needed to accelerate that mass towards the speed of light, "becomes" more mass to accelerate.



This is an often misconstrued... what if the mass doesn't go to infinity as "v" approaches "c"... what if instead the force goes to zero (as "v" approaches "c")?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

Traveling at FTL seems dumb compared to, for example, creating an artifical wormhole. What happens if you FTL through a star?


----------



## FCG (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Traveling at FTL seems dumb compared to, for example, creating an artifical wormhole. What happens if you FTL through a star?



There is no objective basis for the existence of a wormhole nor black holes nor white holes nor any "hole" of any type.

Matter accelerated FTL would exhibit anti-gravitational motion and acts to push other matter away.
The larger concern is non-gravitating matter (i.e. EM radiation).


----------



## Bones (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Traveling at FTL seems dumb compared to, for example, creating an artifical wormhole. What happens if you FTL through a star?



Same thing that happened to the _Event Horizon_......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2019)

A Fold


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

FCG said:


> There is no objective basis for the existence of a wormhole nor black holes nor white holes *nor any "hole" of any type.*


What about Uranus?

 Huehue.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> What about Uranus?
> 
> Huehue.


Uranus called, they the butt of their joke returned.


----------



## krykry (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm not saying it's impossible to travel at FTL speeds since we're still a primitive civilization (modern science was discovered just a few hundred years ago), but I call bullshit on the people who say they know how to do it right now.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2019)

Stupid questions:

- Don't we need to figure out how to accelerate to such speeds without killing ourselves doing it?
- And what about slowing the ship down?
- Something that has the same effect as Star Trek's "inertial dampners", no?

I mean: it's fine if we manage to find a way to accelerate / decelerate to such speeds but, and as an example, how long would it currently take for a ship with one occupant to accelerate from current "normal space speed" (25000+ KPH, right?) to ... say ... half the speed of light without killing the occupant due to too high G forces involved?


----------



## FCG (Mar 17, 2019)

EM radiation (including linearly-polarized photons) aren't moving.  YOU'RE moving (gravitating inward in space/out in time "at the speed of light").


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2019)

qubit said:


> This would make the Star Trek style warp drive look like a snail by comparison. Check out the video.
> 
> I'm confident that science will one day, in the medium to far future, crack the formidable technical challenges of achieving this and achieve true space travel like we see in science fiction. That's if mankind doesn't destroy itself first, or regress due to disaster of some kind, of course.



I disagree, scientists are to busy like the rest of us catching up on Netflix and waiting for the new Game of Thrones season. 

Humans need suffering in order to create majestic things of untold power.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Humans need suffering in order to create majestic things of untold power.


Or military funding 

The only way to achieve FTL travel is Quantum teleportation using a matter transporter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Or military funding
> 
> The only way to achieve FTL travel is Quantum teleportation using a matter transporter.



too bad our military is still building tanks, cause they so smart bruh.  lul


----------



## FCG (Mar 19, 2019)

We're talking FTL in the "Black Hole" sticky thread above if you guys want to join in...



Caring1 said:


> The only way to achieve FTL travel is Quantum teleportation using a matter transporter.



I disagree.
In fact, I'm not even sure what Quantum teleportation means that's how much I disagree.
Have you been watching too much Quantum Leap again?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> too bad our military is still building tanks, cause they so smart bruh.  lul


Actually they are upgrading tanks built decades ago.


Back to the video, I skipped all the "Musha" drivel straight to the meat:

#1 E=mc^2 does not allow for negative energy.  Anti-matter is a bad name for particles that have a negative charge instead of a positive charge.  They're both still mass and function the same in the equation.

#2 Anti-energy (wut?) doesn't lead to "massive acceleration."  It leads to energy release equal to the mass that reacted times the speed of light squared. A blanket of anti-matter around a vehicle becomes a bomb...not a transport device.  Additionally, lasers are extremely weak in terms of pretty much everything except cutting at close range (see AirBorne Laser program).

String theory is broken, replaced by membrane theory which is also broken.

Yes, waste of time.  There's only traces of legit science in that video...like most science-fiction.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 20, 2019)

FCG said:


> We're talking FTL in the "Black Hole" sticky thread above if you guys want to join in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a basic rundown on it.
https://interestingengineering.com/will-we-have-personal-teleportation-in-the-future


----------



## laszlo (Mar 20, 2019)

folding space and arriving instantly should be best travel way ...


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 20, 2019)

I laughed when he said Tachyon. Anything Tachyon is still a hypothetical particle if its real


----------



## Bones (Mar 20, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I laughed when he said Tachyon. Anything Tachyon is still a hypothetical particle if its real



You mean you didn't know?
Tachyon particle detection is one way to track a cloaked ship.

And ever noticed how the inertial dampeners are always off-line yet no one ever seems to go "Splat" against a bulkhead - Ever?
There's always that "wee-extra" that can be squeezed from the warp engines (According to Mr. Scott).
That you should never sign up/volunteer for any department that wears red shirts.

Hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 20, 2019)

Bones said:


> You mean you didn't know?
> Tachyon particle detection is one way to track a cloaked ship.
> 
> And ever noticed how the inertial dampeners are always off-line yet no one ever seems to go "Splat" against a bulkhead - Ever?
> ...


Sorry I didnt that episode of star wars or was it babylon 5


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> Sorry I didnt that episode of star wars or was it babylon 5


Neither  STNG   (Star Trek next generation)
quick synopsis
federation seeking Romulan Ships running embargo accross border in Neutral zone


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> TL;DW.  Here's their website: https://asteronx.com/about.html
> 
> Not impressed.  Looks like a begathon.  If there is actual meat to what they're saying, I'd be interested in an academic source like NASA.  I know NASA has looked into the idea (there's a thread here about it) but it's too far off to be practical at this point.



Haha this website looks like some failed gamedev put it together and wants to scam people out of money!


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Haha this website looks like some failed gamedev put it together and wants to scam people out of money!


wot like
*Star Citizen*


----------



## ComedicHistorian (Mar 20, 2019)

"There's always that "wee-extra" that can be squeezed from the warp engines (According to Mr. Scott)."



yotano211 said:


> Sorry I didnt that episode of star wars or was it babylon 5



Ahh yes the famous Mr. Scott from Star Wars, he was the lead security officer on the Galactica don't cha know


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 20, 2019)

ComedicHistorian said:


> "There's always that "wee-extra" that can be squeezed from the warp engines (According to Mr. Scott)."


Unless she's giving it all she's got ! Any wee-bit more and the entire bloody thing will blow !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

laszlo said:


> folding space and arriving instantly should be best travel way ...


In general relativity theory, yes, but there's so many practical problems with it that the expectation is that it is not possible.


----------



## Bones (Mar 20, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Unless she's giving it all she's got ! Any wee-bit more and the entire bloody thing will blow !



That's right!

When Col. Tigh gave the order "Spin up the FTL's - Prepare to jump", Mr. Scott hit the "Go" button to make it happen and when it lurched foward he accidentally dropped a spanner wrench (Bloody Intertial dampeners being off-line again!) down the exhaust port and the Death Star went "Ka-blooey!"

Took crews from Babylon 5 several weeks to search for survivors and clear up the mess left in orbit around Druidia - President Skroob was NOT HAPPY at all about that because before it was all over they had to bring in Mega-Maid and change the bag several times and that ran up the bill on replacements, overtime paid to the bridge crew to chant "Suck-Suck-Suck" to get it done - Not to mention they had to cancel the Circus to get the job done (as not to distract the guys chanting), he was soooo looking foward to that.

Well that and earlier, Mr. Scott had messed up transporting him from his quarters to the Bridge.

OK - joke's over, back on topic:

With general theory as we know it it's not feasable, there have been other means of propulsion suggested using solar wind to move a ship but that in itself is a limited proposition, if there isn't a star nearby providing the wind, you go nowhere fast.
Magnetic-based drives are something eles that's been suggested but also has limitations - Lots of issues to overcome before we can begin to explore very the act of doing it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2019)

I Had a Dream last night where Trance Gemini gave me the schematics to Build a Quantum phase generator
She said when you turn it on everything in the area of the phase field  shifts in quantum Resonance shifting everything into Null Space
enabling you to ( She said Every Star has a 2 way portal ) enter the star of your choice and exit elswhere where you turn off the phase generator to return to Normal Space   

Then i woke up and found it was just a wet dream
ps  Trance Gemini is hot hot hot


----------



## Bones (Mar 21, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> I Had a Dream last night where Trance Gemini gave me the schematics to Build a Quantum phase generator
> She said when you turn it on everything in the area of the phase field  shifts in quantum Resonance shifting everything into Null Space
> enabling you to ( She said Every Star has a 2 way portal ) enter the star of your choice and exit elswhere where you turn off the phase generator to return to Normal Space
> 
> ...



Had you in a trance right?
And being a Gemini you know that means she has a twin - Double trouble for you Mr., too hot to handle.

We could let Harper figure it all out but he'd probrably mess it up somehow  - How to catch all the solar wind she's giving off that is.


----------

